# NLA PART NOW WHAT? part no. 431711221 (ball socket)for the shift linkage



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

AUDI/VW part no. 431711221 (ball socket)for the shift linkage at the end of the shift rod. its for the 4000 QUATTRO and others? i need this part. any source's that might have one let me know please. or a what might work.


----------

